# FSU Motion Picture Arts Writing MFA Fall 2023 (1 Viewer)



## notaprincess

Hey all! Did anyone else apply to FSU's College of Motion Picture Arts for Writing or maybe another discipline? The deadline is tomorrow! I applied for the first time and am pretty excited about it because I already live in Florida. 

Would love to chat with other applicants if you're out there!


----------



## Chris W

Good luck!

Here's our FSU current stats:


Florida State University - MFA in Writing Acceptance Rate






23%

Admitted
5   out of   22   Admitted



23%

Waitlisted
5   out of   22   Waitlisted



55%

*Not Admitted*
12   out of   22   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...




Full Sail University - Film Production MFA Acceptance Rate






41%

Admitted
27   out of   66   Admitted



41%

Waitlisted
27   out of   66   Waitlisted



18%

*Not Admitted*
12   out of   66   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



Be sure to log your application with our database once you submit. At it's very basic level it's just logging of dates and data. Uploading your application materials is completely optional. The more data we have the more helpful it is to others.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## jfjburns95

Hello, I applied to the writing concentration. I found it frustrating compared to other schools. I didn't love the five-page maximum for the creative sample. I'm also a Florida resident. My top choices are UT Austin or AFI.


----------



## notaprincess

jfjburns95 said:


> Hello, I applied to the writing concentration. I found it frustrating compared to other schools. I didn't love the five-page maximum for the creative sample. I'm also a Florida resident. My top choices are UT Austin or AFI.


Yeah, I think the in-state tuition would be a major perk but I agree, it was difficult to find the "perfect" five pages. I took five pages from my feature script and just went for it. We'll see!!


----------



## catmom

Good luck everyone!


----------



## jfjburns95

If it goes by last year's applications, we should find out about interviews in a month. That's much sooner than most of the schools I'm applying to. The wait is killing me! @catmom I love the lost in translation profile pic by the way. Sofia Coppola is one of my favorite filmmakers.


----------



## notaprincess

jfjburns95 said:


> If it goes by last year's applications, we should find out about interviews in a month. That's much sooner than most of the schools I'm applying to. The wait is killing me!


Yup, me too! It should be the earliest notification! I've read up on the interview process on this site and it seems very long, but it also seems like some Florida residents have done the interview in person? I'm curious to see how that will work. In person seems a little intimidating but also cool because you get to meet other prospective students and see the school. We shall see!


----------



## jfjburns95

notaprincess said:


> Yup, me too! It should be the earliest notification! I've read up on the interview process on this site and it seems very long, but it also seems like some Florida residents have done the interview in person? I'm curious to see how that will work. In person seems a little intimidating but also cool because you get to meet other prospective students and see the school. We shall see!


Honestly, it's the group interview that sounds the most intimidating to me.


----------



## Chris W

jfjburns95 said:


> Honestly, it's the group interview that sounds the most intimidating to me.


Be sure to read our interview with FSU admissions if you haven't yet. 














 How to get into FSU's College of Motion Picture Arts: Tips from Paige Roberts, Head of Admissions (Part 1)


					In the heart of Tallahassee is the hidden gem of the film industry: Florida State University’s College of Motion Picture Arts. Ranked among the top 15 best film schools in America by the Hollywood Reporter, the CMPA offers top-notch facilities and equipment. Most recently, their Torchlight...
				


Alexa P.
Sep 29, 2021
Comments: 1
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews


----------



## catmom

jfjburns95 said:


> If it goes by last year's applications, we should find out about interviews in a month. That's much sooner than most of the schools I'm applying to. The wait is killing me! @catmom I love the lost in translation profile pic by the way. Sofia Coppola is one of my favorite filmmakers.


Love The Americans profile pic! One of my favorite shows!

Good luck you guys, I'm excited for y'all!


----------

